# how to catch flounder



## catman82 (Jul 6, 2008)

i have a fluke rig and i am going to try and use that. what kind of bait do they like. and also do i cast normal and leave it out there past the break? some tips would be helpfull thanks.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Live minnows and a strip of squid, live finger mullet, dragged slowly across the bottom. 

Jig head with gulp bait, dragged/jigged across the bottom.

Off a pier, walk down the pier with the bait by the pilons jigging as you go.


----------



## Dixie719 (May 12, 2003)

*Flounder Candy*










*Pearl White then Smoke are my #2 and #3 colors in Gulp Alive!*


----------



## EJ20 (Aug 12, 2008)

someone told me clams work good.


----------



## news_watch (Jun 1, 2005)

Dixie,
I have a heck of a time keeping the tails on those. Mostly I think its crabs taking them home for dinner.
I've had better luck with the shrimp lasting longer, but I don't think they have nearly the same tempting motion, but if you are dragging bottom with it, maybe its not needed.
nw


----------



## cornmeal (Aug 16, 2008)

*m*

what kind of rig for flounders off of local vbpiers?


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

news_watch said:


> Dixie,
> I have a heck of a time keeping the tails on those. Mostly I think its crabs taking them home for dinner.
> I've had better luck with the shrimp lasting longer, but I don't think they have nearly the same tempting motion, but if you are dragging bottom with it, maybe its not needed.
> nw


I’ve found that if you don't have the tail on the Gulp bait you won't catch flounder. Change the bait out for a new one and keep fishing.

If I were using live bait from the beach I'd use a Carolina rig with a thin wire live bait hook. I would use either a minnow or a small finger mullet, just remember though that big baits catch big fish. 

Good luck


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

Flounder will eat almost anything that stinks if you put it in there face... 

Location with structure is key, wether its bottom structure, jetties, pilings, etc.. I have had best luck with a falling or rising tide

Cast up current along the structure and bounce it back to you along the bottom, pausing occasionally and twitching the bait. Once you feel the bite, drop the rod tip and put slack in the line... count to 15... lift the rod tip slightly, if the line is tense its a good chance he's on. If he let's go let the bait stop, most flounder will come back for it and bite again... and usually the second bite they're going to make sure dinner is theres.

As for the tackle approach, I have never gone wrong with a chartreuse 1/4-1/2oz. jighead. The jigs are (well were) cheap, easy to rig fast, doesn't snag much, and the chart. paint makes a very effective teaser tipped with cut bait (bluefish, mullet, and croaker are my favorites), gulp, squid, minnows, etc. I have put a lot of keepers on ice doing this... 

I used to use the gulp 4" mullet for flounder, but they're too damn expensive to be wasting on small croakers, blues, spot, and crabs.... They're definitely effective though, but then again... almost anything that stinks will get 'em bitin'. I have heard of people using white shoestrings marinated in bunker oil... lots of action, and they stay on the hook.... might be a good idea with that left over Gulp juice 

I like using a med. rod w/ a fast taper... the more expensive the graphite, the better... sensitivity is key. I like 10lb. line and a spinning reel. Also, have a good net ready.


----------



## FishSlayer (Jul 25, 2006)

*Minnow/ Squid combo?*



Cdog said:


> Live minnows and a strip of squid, live finger mullet, dragged slowly across the bottom.
> 
> Jig head with gulp bait, dragged/jigged across the bottom.
> 
> Off a pier, walk down the pier with the bait by the pilons jigging as you go.


Cdog,

are you say you like to use live minnows tipped with a strip of squid or did you mean using them separately? 


Thanks,

FS


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

FishSlayer said:


> Cdog,
> 
> are you say you like to use live minnows tipped with a strip of squid or did you mean using them separately?
> 
> ...


I have caught them both ways, together and separate.Most times, I use together though.


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Gulp! on a jighead made me a believer.


----------



## srg205 (Aug 3, 2003)

if you let the bait sit and u dont have live bait i use strips of squid cut to a point or almost a point.If u drag it slowly that works or u can drag it up off the bottom and let it fall back but reel up to keep a tight line cause most times they will hit it on the fall this can be done with a bottom rig.if u live bait u can use a fish finder rig or carolina rig AKA slip sinker rig with live spot ive heard works good big spot = bigfish.When u feel the 3 tugs let your line slack they say when this is happening the flounder is scaling the fish before he eats it.It could be that or they are working it around so it goes down head first.So 3 tugs i count to 2 and pull back and fish on


----------



## stuck on shore (Mar 28, 2005)

what's a flounder?


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

I like a minnow on a Carolina rig it work well for me Seems that I caught most of my flounder on this rig last year



TreednNC said:


> Gulp! on a jighead made me a believer.


They work believe me they do. I’ve caught most of my flounder on Gulps this year. Didn’t have much faith in them last year as I was just learning about them at the time. 

They’ve caught a mess of fish for me this year.


----------

